# Martian Sunset



## ohio_eric (Jan 10, 2009)

APOD: 2009 January 10 - Martian Sunset


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 10, 2009)

God that's fucking cool. This one is incredible as well: http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/302004main_MERB_Santorini_L257atc.jpg (warning 16mb)


----------



## AZ7 (Jan 10, 2009)

to think that is the same sun we see everyday but only from another worlds perspective - that is beyond amazing!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like you could just get out and walk about there, just like a desert on earth.


----------

